# نظام GDI حقن الوقود المباشر ( Gasoline Direct Injection )



## walid20 (10 يناير 2011)

نظام GDI حقن الوقود المباشر ( Gasoline Direct Injection )​ 



موضوع عن نظام حقنالوقود للمحرك الذي يضمن لنا كفاءة عالية، وضمان احتراق الوقود بصورة كاملة وتقليلالتلوث​ 
عرفت محركات البنزين فيالقرن العشرين باستخدام نظام الشفط لإدخال الوقود إلى اسطوانة المحرك عن طريقالقطعة التي تخلط الهواء مع الوقود وهى ما نسميه المكر بن (الكربريتر) ففي هذاالمكربن يتم شفط الهواء الآتي من الفلتر وعن طريق هذا الشفط يتم ضخ الوقود من حوضصغير داخل المكربن ليتم خلط البنزين ثم تمريره إلى اسطوانة المحرك لتبدأ عمليةالاحتراق
ثم جاءت محاولات من مصنعّين أوروبيين في السبعينات لتنظيم دخول الوقودلأسطوانة المحرك عن طريق بخاخ صمامي يعمل مع الوقود المضغوط من مضخة تدور مع دورانوتوقيت المحرك ويقوم البخاخ برش الوقود على الهواء المسحوب للأسطوانة وسرعان ما عدلالمصنعون الفكرة بتعدد البخاخات مع عدد الأسطوانات وهو ما عرف لاحقا بنظام حقنالوقود بعدها دخلت التقنية الاليكترونية في الثمانينات في نظام حقن الوقود فظهرتمضخة وقود كهربية بدلا من المضخة الميكانيكية وحل البخاخ الكهربي محل البخاخالصمامي المضغوط والتحكم بالتوقيت يأتي من دائرة إلكترونية وعرف بنظام حقن الوقودالالكتروني EFI

لاحظوا جيدا أن كل تلكالطرق لحقن الوقود تتعامل مع الهواء المسحوب للأسطوانة عن طريق الشفط فيكون إدخالالوقود بطريقة غير مباشرة.
أما فىنظام GDI حقن الوقود المباشر (Gasoline Direct Injection)فالتعامل يكونمع الهواء المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة نفسها تماما ( كما يحدث في محرك الديزل) حيث يرشالبخاخ الوقود على سطح المكبس (البستون) مباشرة و أصبح مكان البخاخ الاليكتروني فوقالاسطوانة ومجاورا للصمامات وشمعة الاحتراق ويترك مكانه القديم في (المانيفولد)
نرجع ثانية للماضي فقد أبصر حقن الوقود المباشر النور على يد مهندسينألمان لدى شركتي بوش و دايملر بينز عام 1955 حيث ظهر على مرسيدس 300 SL وقد كانتفكرة جديدة حينها إلا أنها لم تستكمل لأسباب فنية وإدارية حينها فبقيت الفكرة طيالماضي
إلى أن قام مهندسونيابانيون لدى ميتسوبيشى بإعادة صياغة الفكرة مرة أخرى عام 1996 وأضافوا تعديلاتجديدة لتناسب التطور في أجزاء المحرك فظهر أول محرك يعمل بنظام حقن الوقود المباشرعام 1998 وكان المحرك 4G93 على ميتسوبيشى جالانت ثم توالت الشركات لإنتاج محركاتبهذا النظام فقامت فولكسفاجن بتطوير محركات تعمل بنظام حقن مباشر سمته Fuel Stratified Injection (FSI) اى حقن الوقود المطبق ثم تلتها BMW وGM ومازدا
قامت تويوتا بتطبيقالتقنية لكن مع تعديل هو ازدواجية نظام الحقن العادي الغير مباشر والحقن المباشرحيث أصبح لكل اسطوانة بخاخان واحد على المانيفولد وواحد مباشر مدمج مع الرأس وظهرعلى المحرك 2GR-FSE عام 2006.


ما هو الجديد في محركات GDI ؟
الجديد هو التغييرات في قطعالمحرك نفسها قبل قطع نظام الحقن حيث تم التعديل على الرأس لفتح مكان للبخاخالمباشر مع إضافة مضخة وقود ميكانيكية نعمل مع دوران المحرك وتعديل الصمامات لتلائمالضغط الناشىء عن الاحتراق المنحدر كما يتطلب تعديل المكبس حيث أصبح مجوفا من جهتينلعمل مجال لانحدار الاحتراق كما يتطلب تعديل مقاسات الإزاحة لتناسب تجاويف الاحتراقعلى سطح المكبس .
البخاخ المباشر :
بالنسبة للبخاخ المباشر فهوبخاخ الكتروني مثل البخاخ المعروف في EFI ويستمد الوقود من المضخة عبر أنبوب اوقضيب الوقود المضغوط ويستقبل إشارة الفتح من وحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU لكنه صممليعمل على ضغط وقود أقوى ودرجة حرارة عالية ونسب انضغاط كبيرة وهو يشابه بخاخالديزل بمحركات D4D
مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية HIGH PRESSURE PUMP :
هى مضخة ميكانيكية ذات ضغط عالى تعمل مع دوران المحرك وغالبا تكونمرتبطة مع عمود الكام أو مع سلسلة أو سير التوقيت (التيمينج TIMING ) وتستقبل هذهالمضخة الوقود مضغوطا من مضخة كهربية عادية داخل أو خارج خزان الوقود ثم يتم ضغطالوقود بدرجة عالية عن طريق المضخة الميكانيكية إلى أنبوب ضغط الوقود ثم الى البخاخوترتبط المضخة بوحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU (الكمبيوتر) حيث يتم التحكم إلكترونيابضغط الوقود عن طريق صمام كهربي داخل المضخة
حساس ضغط الوقود FUEL PRESSURE SENSOR :
وهو حساس الكترونى عادى مركب مع انبوب ضغط الوقود ووظيفته قياسضغط الوقود داخل الانبوب ومن ثم ارسال الاشارات الى وحدة التحكم ECU حيث يتم ارسالاشارات الى مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية بفتح او اغلاق صمام ضغط الوقود للحفاظ على ضغطالوقود من الزيادة او النقصان

مميزات نظام الحقن المباشرGDI:

ضمانالاحتراق التام للوقود داخل الأسطوانة مقارنة بالمحركاتالعادية
الأداءالعالي للمحرك بإنتاج أعلى قوة وأعلى عزمصافى
الكفاءة العالية للمحرك عند دورات منخفضة
عيوب نظام الحقن المباشرGDI:
كثرة نواتج الاحتراق من اكاسيدالنيتروجين الضارة للبيئة وقد أدى إلى منع النظام في دول أوروبية وبعضها سمحت به معتركيب مرشحات ومعالجات لنواتج العادم بالسيارة
قد لا تعمل المحركات الصغيرةبشكل جيد مع النظام لصغر مقاسات الإزاحة

منقول


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم معلومات جميلة


----------



## black88star (14 يناير 2011)

_متشكرين وجزآك الله خير الجزاء_
_عوآفي_


----------



## ahmed malik (18 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل وكنت اتمنى ان يكون مدعوماً بالصور التوضيحيه ليكون الشرح اسهل واوفى ولكن لك جزيل الشكر وفقك الله لما فيه الخير .


----------



## saad_srs (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedshehab (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك................


----------

